# Forum Upgrade



## mugzy (Jun 6, 2012)

Zeek and the team are doing a great job here and I thinks its about time I did a few things to help bring SI to the next level.

We will be performing an upgrade to the lastest software this week hence you may experience some down time and a few glitches as we work through bugs and new plugins. Once complete this update will add many enhancements and new features to the forum. 

Also... we will be moving to a new server with twice the processing power and memory hence more speed. This will happen later in the week as well.

Note: The Hosting Company replaced thier power grids on Monday June 4th and has been having some issues working out the bugs hence we have had some down time here and there. Hopefully this has been worked out.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the update


----------



## Georgia (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for letting us know what's going on behind the scenes!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 6, 2012)

Sounds fantastic


----------



## Lulu66 (Jun 6, 2012)

Good shit... Looking forwards to the new and improved SI


----------



## Zeek (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the update bro!  and thx for making the site even better!


----------



## Mr P (Jun 6, 2012)

cool good to know


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 6, 2012)

That's what i like to hear.  Great job fellas.    Were making SI the best out there


----------



## mugzy (Jun 7, 2012)

The upgrade is complete and all the issues that you had before should be gone  I think all I have left to do is load the SI icons.

EDIT: Icons loaded. Everything should be fast and smooth, next we move to a new server.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 7, 2012)

Fantastic Admin!!  Thank you!


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 8, 2012)

Definitely faster to navigate it.Looks good


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks! <


----------



## Mrs P (Jun 9, 2012)

good work  thanks


----------

